# Paradigm or Mordaunt short avianos



## navcom00 (Feb 22, 2011)

It's always a tough decision. The paradigms are more efficient, but the mordaunt shorts sound very clean and crisp. 

Tom


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

navcom00 said:


> It's always a tough decision. The paradigms are more efficient, but the mordaunt shorts sound very clean and crisp.
> 
> Tom


Tom,
It really comes down to which speaker sounds better to you. Just make sure both Speakers were Level Matched as unscrupulous Dealers will use trickery to push Speakers that they have a higher Profit Margin on or are being offered kickbacks. 

I will say personally, I prefer Paradigm. Their Speakers offer some of the highest Resale Value of any Speaker. They use cutting edge R&D and I have never heard a Paradigm I have not been impressed with.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

If it's really close, try a second audition of both. This time switch things up - maybe turn the volume up, or use content material that you didn't during the first audition.


----------

